# Looking to upgrade my Rx 570 4Gb



## Sneyzz (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi, I'm looking to upgrade my MSI Radeon Rx570 Armor 4gb. I started getting black screen and game crash and also want to get a better one.I have a motherboard Asus H310M-E R2.0 with i3 9100F and 16 gb of RAM. I saw the RX 580 8G OC (275 $C), Asus TUF GeForce GTX 1660 6G (305 $C), GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 6G (370 $C). Do you think one of them is compatible and worth it? If not what are your suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 8, 2020)

Where are you from? Prices seem high for what they are also please list the rest of your system specs including psu


----------



## Sneyzz (Sep 8, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Where are you from? Prices seem high for what they are also please list the rest of your system specs including psu


Canadian dollar

Power supply is Evga 600 BR 80+ Bronze 600W and 250G SSD


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2020)

How old is that RX 570?  AFAIK, MSI has a 3 year warranty from the date of purchase OR manufacturer (you don't have to be the original owner) for all of NA.
570 4GB to 580 8 GB is not an upgrade.
The 1660 Ti is overpriced.  You get basically the same performance with the 1660S for much less.

If you can wait for the new Nvidia 3xxx series of GPU's, I would think that there will be big price changes, and maybe you could swing a 5600XT???







That 3070 @ $500 is going to shake up the industry.


----------



## Sneyzz (Sep 8, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> If you can wait for the new Nvidia 3xxx series of GPU's, I would think that there will be big price changes, and maybe you could swing a 5600XT???



The XFX RX 5600 XT Thicc II PRO 6GB looks interesting and in my price range !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2020)

Understand this.  The RTX 3080 that is to be released next Thursday at $700 will be the fastest GPU on the market.  It will be faster than the current fastest card, the RTX 2080 Ti that currently sells for $1,200.  There are going to be massive price reductions.  If you can wait, please do.


----------



## Sneyzz (Sep 8, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Understand this.  The RTX 3080 that is to be released next Thursday at $700 will be the fastest GPU on the market.  It will be faster than the current fastest card, the RTX 2080 Ti that currently sells for $1,200.  There are going to be massive price reductions.  If you can wait, please do.


700$ USD is 930 Canadian dollars and my budget is around 400$ canadian dollar. Not that i dont want it, i just dont have that type of money haha


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2020)

Sneyzz said:


> 700$ USD is 930 Canadian dollars and my budget is around 400$ canadian dollar. Not that i dont want it, i just dont have that type of money haha


No, I'm not suggesting that you get the 3080, just that it will lower the prices of all the GPU's below it.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sneyzz said:


> The XFX RX 5600 XT Thicc II PRO 6GB looks interesting and in my price range !


I've got this gpu, flashed with a thicc iii ultra bios for a slight overclock and its a great card. A lot better than the other options you mentioned also


----------



## Sneyzz (Sep 9, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> I've got this gpu, flashed with a thicc iii ultra bios for a slight overclock and its a great card. A lot better than the other options you mentioned also


Thank you!


----------



## Amite (Sep 9, 2020)

Here you go  lol








						ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 Video Card TUF-RTX3080-O10G-GAMING - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 TUF-RTX3080-O10G-GAMING Video Card with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 9, 2020)

This is the best deal right now 









						ASRock Challenger D Radeon RX 5600 XT RX5600XT CLD 6GO 6GB (14Gbps) Video Card - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASRock Challenger D Radeon RX 5600 XT RX5600XT CLD 6GO 6GB (14Gbps) 192-Bit GDDR6 PCI Express 4.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## Colddecked (Sep 9, 2020)

Seems like your budget is around 300 usd?  If you need a new card right now, 5600xt is your best option.  For a set it and forget it option, I've seen the MSI gaming x model on sale for 299 on newegg here in the US.  The thicc II pro, with the option to flash the thic III ultra bios seems like the tinkerer's option.  If you don't mind used cards, and want to try out dlss/ray tracing throw some offers out for 2070s/2060s.  I've seen 2070s listed for 350 locally, so I imagine a 2060s would be in the 300 range.


----------



## Sneyzz (Sep 9, 2020)

Colddecked said:


> Seems like your budget is around 300 usd?  If you need a new card right now, 5600xt is your best option.  For a set it and forget it option, I've seen the MSI gaming x model on sale for 299 on newegg here in the US.  The thicc II pro, with the option to flash the thic III ultra bios seems like the tinkerer's option.  If you don't mind used cards, and want to try out dlss/ray tracing throw some offers out for 2070s/2060s.  I've seen 2070s listed for 350 locally, so I imagine a 2060s would be in the 300 range.


I looked up the msi ge force GTX 1660 super gaming X and the Thicc ll pro because they are my 2 best option. I looked at youtube reviews and the Thicc pro is not liked that much and the 1660 is. Might go with the 1660 super X gaming but nothing is final i buy by the end of the month


----------



## Colddecked (Sep 9, 2020)

1660s is a good option as well, and a nice step up from the 570.


----------

